# New state record



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> M1Buck Pole is some real heavy hitters being posted this year. Bucks you see from states like Indiana, Ohio, etc. Not normal michigan big bucks. The counties in the APR for both tags seem to be enjoying the regs. Ionia, Montcalm and Clinton are blowing up!


My hunting land is in Montcalm. The number of older bucks we are seeing this year is unbelievable. I’ve hunted this section for 35 years and have never seen anything like it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

jatc said:


> My hunting land is in Montcalm. The number of older bucks we are seeing this year is unbelievable. I’ve hunted this section for 35 years and have never seen anything like it.


Imagine that. Must be all those mandated foos plots.

Now if I could get some of my neighbors to stop shooting the first 2 yr old 8 point they see we'd on to something. The "Better Deer, Better Deer Hunting" sign they have at the front of their property is deceiving.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I’m cool with it. There is enough 8 points running around that they pretty much tag out in early October, leaving us no competition to speak of come November.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

who is this rompola.....you mean the wannabe scam artist?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> M1Buck Pole has some real heavy hitters being posted this year. Bucks you see from states like Indiana, Ohio, etc. Not normal michigan big bucks. The counties in the APR for both tags seem to be enjoying the regs. Ionia, Montcalm and Clinton are blowing up!


Montcalm sucks.
Don't even bother.
🙊


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> M1Buck Pole has some real heavy hitters being posted this year. Bucks you see from states like Indiana, Ohio, etc. Not normal michigan big bucks. The counties in the APR for both tags seem to be enjoying the regs. Ionia, Montcalm and Clinton are blowing up!


enjoy it now, rumor has it this will be the last year of it because it didn’t increase the doe harvest in the area as they had hoped it would. Even though perception has changed with the current regs, they feel it may not be worth it. If you are for the current regs, contact the dnr and voice your opinion.



HUBBHUNTER said:


> Imagine that. Must be all those mandated foos plots.
> 
> Now if I could get some of my neighbors to stop shooting the first 2 yr old 8 point they see we'd on to something. The "Better Deer, Better Deer Hunting" sign they have at the front of their property is deceiving.


If that shot is fired across the bow…say goodbye to mr big 6! I have zip ties and super glue to make him 8! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

My brother got a good size bear on trail cam in Montcalm this year, and a few nice bucks.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful Buck for sure but Puny Trout has me laughing because I get so tired of hunters always saying imagine if you would have let him grow another year imagine what he would look like!! Puny Trout you got me out of the Monday blues!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Adding an A.P.R. to increase doe kills in a C.W.D. incentivized reduction area is not , nor was it when proposed ; a good idea. How could the A.P.R." results" on doe be compared to any other area? Or implemented elsewhere with an expected result unless that area has the same starting circumstances?
Meaning , we have data on a C.W.D. area post reduction (upped doe tags , five free tags per landowner originally ect.).
And expect doe kill to increase? Maybe hunters among reduced numbers don't agree. That is no fault of the A.P.R..
Yet is the stated intention of "the study".

I was against it from the start. Should I contact the D.N.R. again to voice my opinion? Will it matter?

Got a good buck sighting this year. Let's credit the four on a side A.P.R..
But to be fair ,or at least accurate , what were prior to A.P.R. older buck sightings/rates of population?
Again it's specific area. Should any other area expect the same results post reduction?
Do less deer equal less sightings? 

Keep A.P.R.'s distinctly seperate from doe kill incentives. Manage doe numbers based on doe numbers. Not on ," I (hunters) don't see a legal buck so a doe will do".
Manage bucks by buck regulations. A.P.R.? Whatever. Just don't base buck or doe take on the opposite sex as options.
Need more doe killed in the experiment area , raise A.P.R. to six on a side? Or incentivize doe kills based on needing more doe kills instead? A dumbass might reduce doe more. Anyone trying to manage a huntable herd where deer are a fraction of previous numbers , not so much.

Hunters are not stupid. (Well...)
Bucks are not doe. Doe are not bucks. Knowing what should be targeted this season is a start. With the whys of what should be targeted being beyond tags , or points , or not seeing what you want and killing a consolation instead.. That's hunter management. Not deer management.
Until the state gets those managements blended , it remains the cluster it is.
How it decided an A.P.R. was for reducing doe in a previously reduced doe population is evidence of the states disconnect with hunters managing doe for future hunting.

Name one person involved in the decision who can tell within reasonable accuracy how many deer existed in my square mile post C.W.D. reduction before implementing the A.P.R. when numbers were a quarter of the first year of C.W.D... Oh but there were deer kills. Yep. Every year there was/is. That does not tell how many deer existed though , does it?

When the herd size was a quarter of first year of C.W.D. numbers , who was gung ho about reducing doe further? Obviously whoever proposed and whoever implemented the A.P.R. was.

An A.P.R. was not what caused the reduction. Till implemented how could it?
But further reduction was expected by adding an A.P.R........

To see more yearlings passed , even the few dinky specimens of two year olds? The four on a side A.P.R. suits that alright.
As a model to reduce doe numbers anywhere else? Seriously , first prove how to duplicate the site and conditions.
Newago as a control group? Umm. Not sure I agree with the whys there. What was duplicated pre experiment there to assure accurate comparison?


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Looks like he used a compound.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope I can still use a bow when I'm that old. Good for him!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What a beast. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Man what a buck. Anyone heard the story behind it?


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

What a magnificent animal, regardless of score. I don't think I've ever measured, yet alone witnessed, a G6 before.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

He is a friend . It was shot with a bow on his family's farm in Mason. Ingham county. The entire family are big time deer hunters. Fantastic buck for a great guy.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bheary said:


> I hope I can still use a bow when I'm that old. Good for him!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


He's younger than you think.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> He is a friend . It was shot with a bow on his family's farm in Mason. Ingham county. The entire family are big time deer hunters. Fantastic buck for a great guy.


Awesome. 

Please tell him the members of MS.com extend a hearty congratulations for tagging such a tremendous deer.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

What a buck!! I’d have a hard time keeping my composure for sure. Did the family know he was around?


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I cut my teeth hunting my mother’s side of the family farm just east of Mason in Dansville. A great deer area for sure.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Walleyze247 said:


> My brother got a good size bear on trail cam in Montcalm this year, and a few nice bucks.


Hear about something like that, every few years. A couple have been sighted and on trail cam not too far from my hunting ground. Very rare but it happens. One was hit on US 27 last year, Gratiot county. Even had an elk in the area 4-5 years ago.


----------

